# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Anadolu'daki Ermenileri ÖÖ

## axuliuma

ANADOLUğDAKİ ERMENİLERİ üü TİMSAH YEDİ

Ey Türk aydını! Ermeni soykırımı savlarına inanma, aldanma,kanma. Soruyor ve yanıt bekliyoruz: Doğu Anadoluğda çizilen Ermenistan haritaları mı? Kürdistan haritaları mı? Yoksa Lozan haritası mı gerçek? 

İstanbulğda ve ülkenin birçok yöresinde Ermeniler her konuda tam anlamıyla özgürce yaşarlarken, Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadoluğda birçok Ermeni çetesi Müslüman halka kıyım yapar,devlete baş kaldırırsa alınan önlemlerin sonucuna soy kırımı denilebilir mi? 

Lozan Barış Antlaşması herkesin bildiği gibi Batılılarğın Ermenilerği Anadoluğdan dışlayarak, onları çevirti (sınır) ötesi bıraktıkları Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin varlığını onayladıkları bir belgedir. 

Bu belgede Ermeni soykırımı konularına değinilmemiştir. Ermeniler Lozan Barış Antlaşması toplantılarına katılan tüm delegelere isteklerini anlatmışlar ama hiçbir sonuç alamamışlardır. O zaman bu belgeye karşın bu yapılanlar,yapılmak istenenler neyin nesidir? Düşünmek gerek. Ermeni Soykırım olayı ABD-İngiltere ve Fransağnın aralarında ğonlara her zaman sahip çıkıyor görüneceğiz diyerek- gerçekleştirdikleri ortak bir tasarımdır. Korkunç bir oyundur. Sonunda olayı Türklerğin üzerine atmak üzere düzenlenmiştir. Bugün yapılanlar bunu kanıtlamaktadır. Eğer öyle olmasaydı Ermenilerği bu denli çok sevdiklerine göre ya da bugünkü kadar dün de Ermenilerğden yana olsalardı bu üç devlet, Osmanlı Devleti çökmek üzereyken Doğu Anadoluğya, orada bir Ermenistan Devleti kurmak üzere ortak bir ordu gönderemezler miydi?. Böyle bir girişimde neden bulunmamışlardır? Düşünmek gerek. üünkü amaç Doğu Anadoluğda bir Ermenistan Devleti kurulması değil tam aksine Ermenileri oralardan tümden kazıyıp yok etmekti . O dönemlerde ABD, İngiltere,Fransa hükümetleri kendilerine sık sık konuk olan Anadoluğda bir Ermenistan Devleti kurulması için çalışan, bu imge ile yanıp tutuşan, bu amaçla yıllardır kışkırtılan Ermeni kurul üyelerinin sırtlarını sıvazlayıp, yüzlerine gülerek,gönüllerine umut yükleyerek sizin yanınızdayız (!) diye onları geri gönderiyorlardı. Hani bu üç büyük ve güçlü devlet Ermenilerğin yanındaydılar da o dönemlerde neden Ermeniler açısından değişen hiçbir nesne olmuyordu? Düşünmek gerek. Ermenilerği uyutmak için ABD Lozan Barış Antlaşmasığna imza atmamıştır. üünkü Ermeni soykırımının kendi sinsi yöntemleri ile gerçekleştirilmesinde öncülük eden ABDğdir. Wilson İlkeleri diye ileri sürülen bağımsız Ermenistan önerisi Ermeniler için kurulan tuzağın ilk aşamasıdır. ABD Başkanı Wilson, bir yandan Rusyağnın gerçek niyetini anlamak ve diğer yandan işi yokuşa sürmek için Ermeni haritasının çizilme konusunu Ruslarğa bıraktı, Ruslar Van ve Muşğun tümden Ermenileştirilmesini istedi. Rusya kendi egemenliğindeki Ermenistan ile bu bölgenin aralarında bağ oluşturacağını düşünüyor,bunu açıkça söylüyordu. Bundan amaç Bakü ve İran petrollerine karşı güvence sağlamak, daha ötesi Doğu Anadoluğda kurulacak ve ileride Büyük Ermenistan diye anılacak devleti köprü yapıp Ortadoğu petrol bölgelerine sarkmak istiyordu. Bir süre sonra, Ermenistan haritası Milletler Cemiyetiğnce düzenlenecek denildi. ABD,İngiltere,Fransa içtenlikle Ermeniğden yana olsalardı yukarıdaki saçmalıklar sergilenmezdi değil mi? ABD,İngiltere,Fransa Ermenilerğe devlet kurun (!) derken böyle bir devletin kurulmaması için de kendi gizli tasarlarına göre ellerinden geleni yapıyorlardı. Düşünmek gerek. 

Batılılar, çok uzun bir süredir Türkiyeğyi Ermeni soykırımını kabul etmesi için kıvranıp duruyor. Türlü yollar ve baskılar deniyor. Bunca dayatmanın tek amacı Ermeni konusunda uydurma bir suçlu bulmak. Böylece Ermenilerğe karşı yaptıklarından dolayı vicdanlarını sözüm ona erinçletmektir. Kilise din adına bu konuda çalışmakta, kimi Batılı ülkeler de Ermenilerğe oynanan oyunun iç yüzünü bilmediklerinden Türkiyeğye karşı olumsuz siyaset gütmek amacıyla Ermeni soykırımı savlarına arka çıkmaktadırlar. 

ABD,İngiltere ve Fransa, Ruslarğın Anadolu toprağında bir Ermeni Devleti oluşmasını istemesindeki amacı iyiden iyiye anlamışlardı. Bundan dolayı Ruslar Ortadoğu petrol yataklarından olabildiğince uzak tutulmalıydılar,bu konuda her olasılığı düşünmeli,önlemlerini almalıydılar. Bu nedenlerle ABD-İngiltere-Fransa adlı bu üç timsah türlü ortak oyunlarla Ermenilerğin Anadoluğdan silinmesini sağladılar. Bu üç timsahın Anadoluğdaki Ermenilerği yemeleri şöyle gerçekleşti: ürneğin Kürtlerği gizli açık silahlandırıp Ermenilerği yok edin, etmezseniz buralarda Ermeni Devleti kurulacak,sonra çıra gibi yanarsınız dediler. Padişah Abdülhamitğin Ermeni çetelerine karşı silahlı Kürt milis güçleri oluşturmasını kıvançla karşıladılar. Ermenilerği silahlandırıp devlet kurmaya yetersiz nüfusunuzu çok göstermek için daha çok, daha çok Müslüman öldürün dediler. Birçok Ermeni çetesi ortaya çıkmıştı. Onların varlığı da bu üç timsahı kıvandırıyordu. Onlara Osmanlı Devletiğne başkaldırın dediler. Bu çetelerinin kurulması için yardımcı oldular. Osmanlı Devletiğnin, Ruslarla yapılan savaşta onlara yataklık etmelerini önlemek için o yöredeki Ermeni halkını göçe zorlamasını dıştan öfkeyle,içlerinden coşkuyla karşıladılar. Yerleşim yerlerindeki Ermeni kalkışmalarını her devletin yaptığı gibi Osmanlı güvenlik güçleri doğal olarak bastırılacaktı. Bu etkinlikler bile Osmanlı Devleti Ermenilerği eziyor biçiminde acun kamuoyuna yansıtılıyordu. Kimi yerleşim yerlerindeki Müslüman Ermeni çatışmalarında karşılıklı ölüm olaylarının olması Müslümanlar Ermenilerğe kıyım yapıyor(!)diye duyuruluyordu. Tüm bunlardan dolayı(!) Batılılar,ABD Osmanlı Devletiğni sürekli kınayıp durdular. Oysa ABD,İngiliz ve Fransız siyasetçilerinin Ermeniler adına döktükleri gözyaşı tartışmasız timsahın gözyaşları idi. Ermeni Soykırımı adı altında yapılan toplantılarda neden o dönemlerde Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadoluğda bulunmuş olan yabancı gözlemcilerin Ermenilerğin Müslüman halkı öldürmeleriyle,yerlerinden yurtlarından etmeleriyle ilgili gözlemleri, saptamaları gündeme getirilmiyor? Düşünmek gerek. [ABDğnin petrol uğruna verdiği acımasız, insanlık dışı Irak Savaşı, yukarıda ileri sürdüğümüz savımızın doğrulamaktadır. ABD ve İngiltere yani timsahların ikisi bir süreden beri Irakğtadır.] 

Doğu Anadoluğda yıllardır imgesel olarak çizilen Kürdistan haritaları ile Ermenistan (Büyük Ermenistan) haritalarına bakınız. Eylül/2005 ayında Fransa TV5 Türkiye belgeseli (!) gösterilirken Doğu Anadolu Giresun-Trabzon-Rize-Artvin illerinin güneyinden Suriye ile Irakğa dek Kürt bölgesi (Kürdistan) olarak gösterildi. şimdi bu haritaya bakıp Fransızğa soralım: Ermenilerği Kürtlerğe öldürtüp oraları Kürdistan mı yaptınız? O zaman bu aralıksız olarak süregelen ve Türklerğe yıkılmak istenen Ermeni soykırımı savları neyin nesidir? Gene soralım: Hangi haritalar gerçek? Ermenistan haritaları mı? Kürdistan haritaları mı? Yoksa LOZAN haritası mı? 

Lozan Barış Antlaşması Batılılarğın Ermenilerği Anadoluğdan dışlayarak,onları çevirti (sınır) ötesi bıraktıkları Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin varlığını onayladıkları bir belgedir. Bu belgede Ermeni soy kırımı konularına değinilmemiştir. Ermeniler Lozan Barış Antlaşması toplantılarına katılan tüm delegelere isteklerini anlatmışlar ama hiçbir sonuç alamamışlardır. Oysa Osmanlığnın iç ve dış olaylarının üzerinden daha çok süre geçmemişken neden konu Antlaşmada yer almadı? Neden Türklerğden Ermenilerğe tazminat ödenmesi, toprak verilmesi istenmedi? Bu konu ileride uluslar arası gündeme getirilecektir denilmedi? üünkü üç timsah artık ereklerine ulaşmışlardı. O zaman bu Lozan belgesine karşın bu yapılanlar,yapılmak istenenler neyin nesidir? Bu antlaşmayı yok saymak olası mı? Düşünmek gerek.ğ Bir daha soralım: Fransa kimden yana? Kürtlerğden yana ise Ermeni Soykırımı savları, Ermeni soykırımı anıtları neyin nesi oluyor? Ermenilerğden yana ise o Kürdistan haritası neyin nesi oluyor? 

Bugüne dek uzayan Ermeni terör ve Ermeni soykırımı savlarının gündemde tutulmasının ilk aşaması 21 Temmuz 1905 günü Padişah II. Abdülhamidğe düzenlenen bombalı suikast girişimi, ABDğde 28 Ocak !973ğte Mıgırdıç Yanıkyanğın Los Angeles Türk Başkonsolosu ve yardımcısını öldürmesi ikinci aşaması olmuştur. Böylece Ermeni-Osmanlı olaylarında kimi Ermeni aydın ve siyasetçileri,kimi halktan az sayıda Ermeniler ulusalcılık,dincilik kışkırtmalarıyla yörüngelerinden çıkarıldılar. Büyük Ermenistan düşleriyle çılgına döndüler,döndürüldüler. üete oldular,ayrılıkçı oldular,kökten ulusalcı oldular. Din savaşçıları oldular. Ermeni örgütleri pek çok diplomatımızı şehit etti. Geçmişte ve yakın dönemlerde Ermeni Türkğü öldürürse hak, Türk silahlı Ermeniğye karşı kendini savunursa haksız sayıldı. Böyle esemesi olanların yeryüzünde insanlık dengesinin kurulmasına yararları,katkıları olabilir mi? Osmanlı-Ermeni olaylarında varılan sonuç ABD-İngiltere-Fransağnın tasarladığı gibi olmuştur. üünkü onlar Doğu Anadoluğda kurulacak bir Ermenistanğın Ruslarğa Kuzey Irakğtaki petrollere sarkmak için köprü olabileceği korkusundan sonucun böyle olmasını istediler. Ama suçu Türklerğe yıkarak kendileri Ermeniğden yana gösteri gözyaşları döktüler,dökmekteler. Timsahların gözyaşları gibi Düşünmek gerek.. 

Almanya, Hitler döneminde silahın ne olduğunu bilmeyen 6 milyon Yahudiğyi yok etti. O dönemde Almanyağnın Osmanlığya göre ulaşım ve teknolojik olanakları çok ilerideydi. Toplama obaları/kampları, ağılı gaz odaları,taşıt araçları,silahları ile kitleleri öldürme olanak ve donanımları güçlüydü. Almanya Yahudi kıyımı yaparken ülkesi yabancılara kapalıydı. Ancak olayları yetersiz de olsa kimi çaşıtlar öğrenebiliyorlar bir de Almanyağdan kaçabilen yönetim karşıtları ile Yahudiler acun kamuoyunu yaşananları aktarıyorlardı. Kıyım yapılan yörelere yaklaşmak olanaksızdı. Almanlar bundan yararlandılar. Yararlandılar ama Hitler yönetimi sonlanınca yaptıkları kıyıcılıklar belgelerle,tanık ve kanıtlarla gündemde ve tarihte silinmez izler bıraktı. Almanyağdaki milyonlarca Yahudi örgütlenip ne süel birlik kurabildiler ne çeteler, oluşturdular. 

Osmanlığnın, düşmanlarını ağılama, yakma ,toplu gömütlere gömme alışkanlığı ve geleneği hiç olmadı. Ayrıca Osmanlı egemenliğindeki yörelere türlü amaçlarla gizli açık herkes girebiliyordu. Eğer gerçekten milyonlarca Ermeni öldürülseydi bunların izleri kalırdı. Anadoluğdaki Ermeniler dağınık olarak yaşıyorlar,ayrıca Ermenilerğin sayısı ne devlet kurmaya ne de ordu çıkarıp Osmanlı ile savaşmaya yeterli değildi. (1 milyon 300 bin dolaylarında) Ama kimi Ermeniler, öldürdükleri Müslüman halktan kişileri yakıyorlar, toplu gömütlere gömüyorlar,kuyulara atıyorlardı. Bunların hepsinin tanığı var. Araplar,Selçuklular,Osmanlılar tarihleri boyunca Ermeni düşmanlığı yapmadılar. Birinci Acun Savaşı sonlarına doğru bu olaylar yaşanırken, Ermenicilik oyunları sergilenirken, Osmanlı Devletiğnin seçkin orunlarında Ermeni vatandaşlar görev yapmaktaydılar. Ermeni sahne oyuncuları tiyatrolarda, ses sanatçıları sahnelerde sanatlarını icra ediyorlardı. Ermeni besteciler Osmanlı ekinine uygun besteler yapmaktaydılar. Ermeni halkı kiliselerinde özgürce ayinlerini yapıyorlar, zanaatkar Ermeniler işleriyle uğraşıyorlar, ün ve para kazanıyorlardı Tüccar Ermeniler tecimsel konularda dışalım,dışsatım ve yurt içi etkinliklerini sürdürüyorlardı. Ermeni kahvehaneleri, meyhaneleri,lokanta ve pastaneleri dolup boşalıyordu. Ermeni kabadayıları kimi etkinlikler sergiliyorlardı. Ermeni okullarında özgürce eğitim veriliyordu. Ermenice gazeteler yayınlanıyordu. Böyle Ermeni düşmanlığı, Ermeni soy kırımı olur mu? Düşünmek gerek. Türlü yardım kaynaklarından beslenerek Anadoluğda kiliseleri silah deposu yapacaksın, devlete ve halka karşı intikam alayları oluşturacaksın, çeteler kuracaksın, genç yaşlı demeden Ermeni halkını silahlanacaksın, Ruslarğın, Fransızlarğın korumasında süel birliklerle Osmanlığya karşı savaşacaksın, köy,kasaba,kent basıp yağmacılık yapacaksın,yakacaksın,öldüreceksin ,kimi yerleşim yerlerini boşaltacaksın sonra kalkıp Türkler Ermeni bölgelerinde soykırımı uyguladılar diyeceksin. İnandırıcılıktan ne denli uzak ne denli gülünç değil mi? Düşünmek hem de çok düşünmek gerek. Sonuçta ikiyüzlü dostlarının tasarımlı ilgisizliği nedeniyle Anadoluğdaki Ermenilerğin çoğu kaçtı. Osmanlı onların bir bölümünü göçe zorlamıştı. .Göç günlerinde ölenler oldu. İç çatışmalarda doğal olarak Müslümanlar gibi Ermeniler de öldü. üç timsah korkulu düş görmektense uyanık durmak daha iyidir deyip her olasılığa karşı Doğu Anadoluğda Ermenilerği böylece yemiş oldular. Bu konuda Osmanlı hep doğru konuştu. ABD,İngiltere Fransa hep ikiyüzlü oldular ve sürekli yalan konuştular. Küçük bir anımsatma: *Ararat adı Turan kökenli Urartucağdır. U-ru-at-ruğ dan türemedir. Büyük dağ demektir. At-ru dağ demektir*. Bu sözcük Ağrı adına dönüşmüştür. Ermeniler Urartu Devletiğni yıkarak halkını öldürerek,göçe zorlayarak,aralarında eriterek yok etmişler.,tümüyle onların ülkesine yayılıp yerleşmişler,beylik düzeyini aşmayan küçük krallıklar kurmuşlardır. Kuyumculuk,metal işlemeciliği,tahta ve taş oymacılığını Urartulularğdan öğrenip benimsemişler,bu edindiklerini gerçekten başarı ve beceriyle, günümüze dek sürdürmüşlerdir. Bugün Ermeni haritası ya da Kürt haritası diye çizilen haritalar gerçekte Urartu ulusunun haritasıdır. Urartu ülkesinin haritasıdır. Tarihte neler oluyor diye durup düşünmek gerek. 

Ermeni düşmanlığı güden biri değilim. Hiç olmadım. Olmam da olası değildir. Düşmanlığım bu konudaki yalancılığa ve yalancılara karşıdır. Geçmişte yaşanan olaylar özdeki Ermeni halkının olayları değildir. Kullanılan,aldatılan ve kandırılan bir avuç Ermeniğnin olayıdır .üünkü gerçekte Ermeniler barışsever, erdemli,çalışkan,aktöreli, zanaatkar ve sanatkar, tüccar yaradılışlı, doğru, iyiliksever, arkadaş canlısı, içten davranışlı insanlardır. Ben Ermenileri böyle bilir, tanırım. Onlara saygı ve sevgi duyarım. Türk halkının da onları benim gibi bildiklerinden onlara karşı benim duygu ve düşüncelerimi taşıdıklarından hiç kuşkum yok.

----------

